# To lose weight - 30 lbs



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I exercised today for an hour on my indoor bike. I listened to Good Charlotte. There album Good Charlotte is awesome! 

My big thing is to eventually get outside. I'm feeling like I have to lose so much weight in order to go outside, but I actually think that going outside will make me feel better. We'll see. 

My starting realistic goal: 4x per week. Though, I'm worried that if I don't do it every day that I will get unmotivated.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

When I first started working out, I would walk around the local park a couple of times (I dont have a tredmill anymore so it was my only choice). I walked EVERY day because I was so motivated. I didn't really like going because I felt weird walking pass everyone else on the walking trail. But sh-t, it was worth it. I lost 40lbs. lol

Just do whatever you feel like is best  A little bit of cardio everyday isn't a bad thing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck with yor goal, SAgirl!  Music can be very motivating

I have been trying to exercise myself lately. I've been mostly walking and doing yard work.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> I exercised today for an hour on my indoor bike. I listened to Good Charlotte. There album Good Charlotte is awesome!
> 
> My big thing is to eventually get outside. I'm feeling like I have to lose so much weight in order to go outside, but I actually think that going outside will make me feel better. We'll see.
> 
> My starting realistic goal: 4x per week. Though, I'm worried that if I don't do it every day that I will get unmotivated.


Four times a week is enough for intense physical exercise (which doesn't include walking). Any more is too much. You don't want to burn out and lower your immune system. I have overdone it before and fallen ill, even though I rarely do contract sicknesses. That taught me an important lesson. personally I use the two on, one off, two on, two off system, repeating the cycle over and over again.

If I were you, I would try to make some changes to your diet as well. I personally do not recommend very limited low carbohydrate diets which will make you feel bad. personally I recommend small changes which are healthy and you can keep for life, rather than fad diets. For example, one thing I would try doing would be to drink nothing but water, milk, and fruit juices. Soft drinks and alcoholic beverages are no help in healthy weight maintenance, plus I find with the wide variety of tasty fruit juices that I never have a craving for unhealthy drinks.

Good luck!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I've been getting out biking. It's been good!


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish I had some of your enthusiasm! I have had two phases of my life where I felt super motivated about weight loss and they really paid off. It's just so hard to get back into that place. :roll


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

When I was younger I didn't believe the advice that its better to not overdue it when exercising. Through experience and maturity I eventually realized this was true. Your fitness declines due to inactivity around twice as fast as it improves due to activity. So its very important to be consistent. Take a week off and it will take two weeks to get back to where you were three weeks ago. And the key to consistency is (ta dah) moderation. Never overdueing things is the key to staying consistent. So my advice on fitness is find schedule that you can keep up week in week out. And if that means doing less than your ego wants you to do so what, in the long run its better.

Having said that I don't think one hour a day on the exercise bike 4x a week is very sustainable. 4x a week is a good goal, I would cut the time down but never below 20 minutes, reaching that number is supposed to be important for the heart.


----------



## bixQuiree (Jan 16, 2011)

*New to Forum*

Hi dude i am new to this. Just thought that i would say hello to everyone! dont really know what else to say.I love texting, nothing else to say so bye


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I lost 3 stone in the last 5 months of 2010 which is 42 pounds,I did a lot of walking,no drink and lots of fruit,veg and soups


----------

